
A Python interface to AFL, allowing for easy injection of test cases - adulau
https://github.com/shellphish/fuzzer
======
mjhea0
Nice! Just added to [https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-
wrappers](https://github.com/realpython/list-of-python-api-wrappers)

------
crdoconnor
No docs?

~~~
Twirrim
You're supposed to just know how to use it, apparently. Looking at the code
the comments aren't that helpful either, focusing on explaining what the next
bit of code is doing.

------
jmpeax
What does it have to do with Australian Rules Football?

~~~
cariaso
I'll assume you're kidding, but surely there is someone who doesn't know and
will find it useful --

AFL = American Fuzzy Lop
[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/afl/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_fuzzy_lop_(fuzzer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_fuzzy_lop_\(fuzzer\))

A tool which helps to find interesting and exploitable bugs in compiled
programs.

